# FMA-Digest Special DAV edition



## Dieter (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi to all,

for those who are interested, what we have been doing the last 25 years, at 

http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/special-editions/special-edition.html

you can download a special edition of the FMA Digest about the DAV, Modern Arnis in Germany.


I am glad, if you would likt to comment it.

Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu and Senior Master Modern Arnis


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 5, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the link!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Dieter that is cool!


----------



## Morgan (Jun 6, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Dieter that is cool!


 
I agree with you Mr. VanCise, the FMA Digest Special Edition on the DAV is indeed very cool.  The number and variety of contributors was an excellent feature that made reading through the whole issue very easy and exciting.  I was particularly impressed by the articles by SM Dan Anderson and SM Bram Frank because they are not DAV members but connected through the Worldwide Modern Arnis Brotherhood organization.
It's good to see some people in Modern Arnis working cooperatively across strict association lines.

Morgan


----------



## Dieter (Jun 6, 2007)

Morgan said:


> I agree with you Mr. VanCise, the FMA Digest Special Edition on the DAV is indeed very cool.  The number and variety of contributors was an excellent feature that made reading through the whole issue very easy and exciting.


Thank you Morgan. This was the idea of bringing together many comments, from inside, but also from the outside of the DAV. I am glad you had an interesting read through the DAV digest.



> I was particularly impressed by the articles by SM Dan Anderson and SM Bram Frank because they are not DAV members but connected through the Worldwide Modern Arnis Brotherhood organization.
> It's good to see some people in Modern Arnis working cooperatively across strict association lines.
> Morgan



Yes, this is the idea of the WBMA, the Modern Arnis Brotherhood. 
And we are trying to live the goals that we agreed on in the Brotherhood: being friends, respecting each other and working together, even though we are in different groups.
I would be glad, if many people could make this experience with the DAV and the WBMA.

Regards


Dieter


----------

